# Honda "HS1128TAS" build



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello,

In this thread, I'll be detailing the "build" (a GX240 engine out of an HS1132TAS re-power along with a few upgrades and partial restoration of an HS828TA as a build base). 

* I want to have the extra power of the GX340 engine combined with the mobility and ease of use of the 28" auger housing.
* The engine bed needs to be replaced in order to accept the larger engine (the same engine bed could perhaps be used, but the engine mounting studs will need to be relocated).
* Auger housing, augers, impeller, scraper bar and chute will be sandblasted and powder-coated (chute will likely be a taller dual articulated).
* Auger housing extension or drift cutter(s) will likely be added.
* The augers transmission will be updated to accept support bracket and bracket will be installed.
* Right side transmission will be serviced
* Every bearing, gasket, seal or bolt will be replaced as needed.
* I'll go though the machine and service, repair or replace any part or component as needed.
* 18w LED will be added.

If anything else is added to it I'll be updating it.

Pictures will be uploaded in a few days 
:blowerhug:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

great idea!!!!!!


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I'll be following this thread closely. I've been advocating for Honda to "raise the bar" and start building an HS924 with GX270 engine (8.5hp and 270cc displacement) and a HS1228 with GX390 engine (11.7hp and 389cc displacement). Honda are you listening? If you build it.....we will buy it !!!! Just look at the success that Ariens is having with their high output SHO Platinum line-up. Consumers want the extra power. Ariens is eating your lunch!


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

Look forward to follow this thread. 

Sent fra min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

This is what I am starting with


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

do you have a sand blaster or do you have to send parts out? It takes a lot of time for me to grind/clean parts with my drill.

is it sand or almond or some other material? I would like to add a blaster to my shop if the cost was right.

are you using the right side tranny from the 828 or the newer machine? I know that on the older machines the 828 and 928 HS's have a lot of parts that are interchangeable but how much so on the newer machines if you know?

you can't switch the auger tranny from the 1132? or was it trashed. I thought they also had the bracket.

i'm hoping you post pics of the rt. side tranny service and auger tranny rebuild . a know a lot of members do this as a piece of cake but a lot of us are neophytes when it comes to some of these procedures.

thanks for doing this.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

^^ Beside the engine bed, pretty much all parts on tracked machines can be interchanged for the 928, 828, 1132 machines. The tracks for the 1132 machines are longer than those of 928/828 and 724/624. 

The auger transmission is identical for all models, the slight difference is additional mounting holes for the bracket for the later model 928s, 1132, 1332 and 724s. The older 624s, 828s dont have the mounting holes for the additional support bracket.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> do you have a sand blaster or do you have to send parts out? It takes a lot of time for me to grind/clean parts with my drill.
> 
> is it sand or almond or some other material? I would like to add a blaster to my shop if the cost was right.
> 
> ...


I do have a small blasting cabinet and a small blasting pressure pot but I do not have a large enough compressor to run them (I had them at work where we have a massive air compressor). The powder-coater does the blasting for me.

Except for the engine, chute and gearbox transmission housing, everything will be used from the HS828.
The only thing that I have from an HS1132 is the engine and the engine mounting plate.
Dual articulated chute set up will be from an HSS1332ATD.

I will be buying a new updated auger transmission housing and the support bracket.

I do not know much about side transmission interchangeability except for the fact that you can not interchange a track and wheel side tranny or hydrostatic transmission, if I remember right the shaft output splines of the hydro-tranny are smaller compared to a track unit (I run into that issue in the past).

I will try and take a lot of pictures from the gearbox and side tranny rebuild.

:blowerhug:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

JnC said:


> ^^ Beside the engine bed, pretty much all parts on tracked machines can be interchanged for the 928, 828, 1132 machines. The tracks for the 1132 machines are longer than those of 928/828 and 724/624.


Actually the tracks are interchangeable between 828, 928, 1132 and 1332 (12x60x21). 
Only the 624 and 724 have smaller tracks (12x60x20).
(The smaller 12x60x20 are the ones that fit Yamaha 624 and 828 snowblowers :icon_whistling


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Between this morning (early) and this evening I was able to disassemble most of the blower. I still have to deal with one stuck bearing on the 'drive shaft' and seized augers. the rest came apart without having to fight them too much. 
When the augers free up, I'll temporary reassemble impeller, augers and gearbox to mark the location of the mounting holes for the gearbox support bracket (I have a spare updated augers gearbox assembly for another blower).
I am considering reinforcing the bottom ends of the auger housing sides as the have just started to get damaged.


----------

